# Kansas Cubing!



## ckcommando (Sep 9, 2009)

I am a cuber that lives in wichita, kansas(USA). one thing that frustrates me is ,, there is no competitions in this state!!
The nearest competition to me is 200 miles away, and that is in Missouri! Is there any other cubers in the state that want the same?
If so, maybe we could schedule competitions..... in kansas at least?:fp


----------



## eagle1121 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i am in Wichita Ks as well


----------



## cardsNcubes (Sep 9, 2009)

Wichita here too. Where do you guys go to guys got to school/work? That way we kinda know how close we are to each other..... I go to Southeast HS.


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and eagle1121 both go to goddard-------- eisenhower middle school


----------



## Bryan (Sep 10, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> I am a cuber that lives in wichita, kansas(USA). one thing that frustrates me is ,, there is no competitions in this state!!
> The nearest competition to me is 200 miles away, and that is in Missouri! Is there any other cubers in the state that want the same?
> If so, maybe we could schedule competitions..... in kansas at least?:fp



200 miles isn't that bad to travel if you're serious about a competition.

Over on Twistypuzzles, a bunch of people from Arizona found each other through CubingUSA and had a meetup. I see one person has signed up, but either they didn't validate their account or their filter marked it as spam.

anyway, I would suggest the rest of you sign up, that way other people from Kansas knows there's more than just one cuber, especially if they check a few weeks from now and this thread is buried.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 10, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> I am a cuber that lives in wichita, kansas(USA). one thing that frustrates me is ,, there is no competitions in this state!!
> The nearest competition to me is 200 miles away, and that is in Missouri! Is there any other cubers in the state that want the same?
> If so, maybe we could schedule competitions..... in kansas at least?:fp



The Missouri Open was only like 5 miles into Missouri. It was basically by KCI airport. I am from Overland Park, which is a lot closer, but you could easily come if we have it next year.


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 11, 2009)

still 200 miles away


----------



## mark3 (Sep 11, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> still 200 miles away



Thats nothing for a cubing competition. If your inside an hour, you can consider yourself blessed. Inside 4 hours is a definate go. Inside 8 is a maybe (for me). 12 and up is a no unless there are special circumstances, i.e. family members or National, or maybe worlds (fingers crossed).


----------



## Anthony (Sep 11, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> still 200 miles away



Wow. After reading that I was curious as to how far I've traveled in the year I've been competing. In one year I've been to 9 competitions and racked up over 12,000 miles from traveling to cubing competitions. That means on average I travel about 1,300 miles per competition. Woah.

Plus, I just found out I'm going to the World Championship. That alone will add another 5,500 miles. 

17,500 miles of traveling, all because of cubing. And I'm only 15. 

Damn, I just realized I'm really spoiled.
I need to go thank my mom.


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ckcommando said:
> 
> 
> > still 200 miles away
> ...



my mom won't even drive me to downtown!! ---- thats going to be some major convincing----


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 13, 2009)

so that is all of the kansas cubers!!?!?!?! well #$%*, i was hoping to make a competition--- only 16 more cubers until it is moderately possible to have one :fp:fp


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> so that is all of the kansas cubers!!?!?!?! well #$%*, i was hoping to make a competition--- only 16 more cubers until it is moderately possible to have one :fp:fp



Just because you're not willing to travel 3 hours doesn't mean others won't.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> so that is all of the kansas cubers!!?!?!?! well #$%*, i was hoping to make a competition--- only 16 more cubers until it is moderately possible to have one :fp:fp



Huh?



WCA Regulations said:


> 8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.



Where'd 16 come from?


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 13, 2009)

ckcommando said:


> so that is all of the kansas cubers!!?!?!?! well #$%*, i was hoping to make a competition--- only 16 more cubers until it is moderately possible to have one :fp:fp



You don't have to live in Kansas to go to a Kansas comp. David Woner and I both live in KCMO, so we could go. I usually travel to MN to compete.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Me and Nick Li live in the south suburbs of KC, Kansas side. I would go anywhere in the midwest, and he might.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 16, 2009)

I live in Kirksville, MO (northeastern MO,) but there's a chance I could come to a KS competition. I'm roughly 3.5 hours from Kansas City and 4:15 from Topeka, so I could make it to either of those sites on a free weekend. Wichita would be harder though - it's a little over 6 hours, and I don't have my own license. My parents would look less favorably on going to a competition if it required getting a hotel room.

I'll keep following this thread though - I'm definitely interested in a KS competition if it happens to be one I can attend.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2010)

*Kansas/Missouri/Nebraska Cubing*

A topic was made over a year ago on the subject, but got only a little recognition. I live in northeast Kansas and noticed how few competitions there are around Kansas, Missouri, and Nebraska.

So I'm wondering how many people in the areas of Topeka or Kansas City would be interested in holding a competition at some point?


----------



## JackJ (Nov 29, 2010)

One of my friends, who lives in Topeka I believe, is trying to organize a comp in like June or something. Unfortunately there aren't any delegates in that immediate area. :/


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 29, 2010)

i live just north of topeka. definitely interested.


JackJ said:


> One of my friends, who lives in Topeka I believe, is trying to organize a comp in like June or something. Unfortunately there aren't any delegates in that immediate area. :/


 
i believe that he was on the news here. although i didn't see it, others told me about it at school.


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a few friends that I know would also be interested in attending as well. If your friend is serious about it, you should get some details from him.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 30, 2010)

Lawrence. <3


----------



## Bryan (Nov 30, 2010)

Xishem said:


> A topic was made over a year ago on the subject, but got only a little recognition. I live in northeast Kansas and noticed how few competitions there are around Kansas, Missouri, and Nebraska.
> 
> So I'm wondering how many people in the areas of Topeka or Kansas City would be interested in holding a competition at some point?


 
Did you go to the Nebraska Open? Are you registered on CubingUSA?


----------



## Xishem (Nov 30, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Did you go to the Nebraska Open? Are you registered on CubingUSA?



No, I didn't go to the Nebraska Open -- I've not competed in a sanctioned tournament. Yes I am registered on CubingUSA.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Lawrence. <3



Make it happen then.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd have to make a speedcubing club at KU in order to get free room usage. iirc i'd need like atleast 8 members, 75% of which are KU students. I don't know that many cubers around here, just a few, most of which aren't interested enough.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 30, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> I'd have to make a speedcubing club at KU in order to get free room usage. iirc i'd need like atleast 8 members, 75% of which are KU students. I don't know that many cubers around here, just a few, most of which aren't interested enough.


 
I plan on going to KU next year. that doesn't really help though.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

Any more information on this?


----------



## Xishem (Feb 28, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Supposed to be bumper cars, because you bumped the thread. I didn't mean this in a bad way though.


 
Trying to be clever just made you look dumb. He "bumped" it for a legitimate reason. Deleting your posts is cool too.

As far as the topic goes, though, I haven't heard anything. I messaged a few people in northeast Kansas about having a small unofficial meetup in or around the Topeka area. Would anyone be interested?

I'd rather there be a competition in the area, and I'd do all I could to help set it up, but a meetup would be fine with me too.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Trying to be clever just made you look dumb. He "bumped" it for a legitimate reason. Deleting your posts is cool too.
> 
> As far as the topic goes, though, I haven't heard anything. I messaged a few people in northeast Kansas about having a small unofficial meetup in or around the Topeka area. Would anyone be interested?
> 
> I'd rather there be a competition in the area, and *I'd do all I could to help set it up, but a meetup would be fine with me too.*


 same here


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 5, 2011)

speedcubin.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 5, 2011)

I live near Kansas City (MO side), and I'm definitely interested in comps in the area (only one I've been able to make it to was Nebraska Open).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 5, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> speedcubin.


 
def speedcubin


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 5, 2011)

Saint Louis would be a cool place to host a comp. Under the arch competition.


----------



## SeeDub43 (Feb 3, 2012)

i live in Wichita too, i go to andover middle school


----------



## cubegenius (Mar 21, 2012)

I live in Wichita. We should have a meet up.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 21, 2012)

You guys are both required to come to this - 

Kansas Cube Off 2012


----------



## cubegenius (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope I can go. I didn't get to last year.


----------



## Jus1201 (Mar 26, 2012)

mark3 said:


> The Missouri Open was only like 5 miles into Missouri. It was basically by KCI airport. I am from Overland Park, which is a lot closer, but you could easily come if we have it next year.



I like in Overland Park also!!!


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 7, 2012)

We just started a club in Wichita, hopfully we can get some meet-ups going!


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 7, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> You guys are both required to come to this -
> 
> Kansas Cube Off 2012



I don't know who you guys are and you don't have WCA IDs on your profile, so did you come? Cause if not, mad.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 7, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> I don't know who you guys are and you don't have WCA IDs on your profile, so did you come? Cause if not, mad.



Cubegenious was there I remember talking to him, he seemed pretty cool. I got to turn his 11x11.


----------



## cubegenius (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember you too! I was asking you to re-teach me to solve a magic.


----------



## Jus1201 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was there


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 22, 2013)

*Kansas Speedcubing?*

I haven't found any pre-existing Kansas Speedcubing threads in this (local cubing groups) sub-forum. 

Are there many Kansas speedcubers? Are there any competitions be planned? 

I'll be moving to Kansas around Kansas City. I just wanted to see.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 25, 2014)

So Rocky and I are going to have a meetup at Oak Park Mall probably 14th of June. Anyone else want to come. Just hang out, talk, cube.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (May 25, 2014)

By chance I am going to visit there on the 18th!


----------



## danchoi955 (Sep 30, 2014)

I know this is an old thread...just an FYI - there's an upcoming competition in Lawrence, KS. Nov. 1st. Check out cubingusa.com for more information. Come on guys and gals, we need the support!


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 22, 2016)

Old thread but... I've tried to organize a competition in northeast Kansas once, it's just so expensive to rent any facility. I've still been looking every once in a while for a place I can rent for free. Any cubers in Kansas or Missouri interested in a cuber meet-up?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 23, 2016)

What part of Northeast Kansas are you from? (Overland Park here). Every once in a while we do meetups at Lamar's Donuts in Olathe on 127th and Quivira, but it's been a couple months since we've done that. You should totally check out this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/kcubing-kansas-city-cubing-group.49789/

Although I haven't been cubing much lately, I would love to do another meetup!


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

Rocky0701 said:


> What part of Northeast Kansas are you from? (Overland Park here). Every once in a while we do meetups at Lamar's Donuts in Olathe on 127th and Quivira, but it's been a couple months since we've done that. You should totally check out this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/kcubing-kansas-city-cubing-group.49789/
> 
> Although I haven't been cubing much lately, I would love to do another meetup!


Ya I checked out that thread. Excited for the potential August comp. When are you open for a meetup?


----------



## BattleCubing (Jun 23, 2016)

BattleCubing said:


> Ya I checked out that thread. Excited for the potential August comp. When are you open for a meetup?


Also I live in Miami county


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello, anybody here?


----------



## TyeDye (Feb 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Hello, anybody here?


Where do you live at in Kansas?


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

I live in Oklahoma and I'm going to BarbeCubing2018 on the Missouri side of Kansas City


----------

